# Fluffy Marshall's Art Thread



## Fluffy Marshall (Mar 1, 2016)

Hey guys, I hope you don't mind if I could show y'all some of my artwork.  Here's some of mine I would be happy to show.




















I hope you enjoyed some art I have.  I'll show you guys some more of my art if you insist.

By the way, before you say anything, I most certainly do have a diaper fetish, but you should be thankful I have an account on FA that doesn't contain diaper fetish.

Still, I hope you guys like my artwork.  I believe my own art deserves more love, don't you think?


----------



## Fluffy Marshall (Mar 3, 2016)

*sigh* Maybe I'm just not interesting as an artist.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Mar 4, 2016)

Fluffy Marshall said:


> *sigh* Maybe I'm just not interesting as an artist.



You may stop it with the passive aggressive wallowing, that'll definitely get you nowhere in art, buddy, and it'll make everybody resent you.


----------



## redhusky (Mar 4, 2016)

Fluffy Marshall said:


> *sigh* Maybe I'm just not interesting as an artist.


None of that if you want to improve. You're lucky you didn't post something like this with that reaction on a chan style board. They'd eat you alive if you replied like that. 

For improvements sake, work on anatomy and perspective as in pertains to the figure.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Mar 4, 2016)

redhusky said:


> None of that if you want to improve. You're lucky you didn't post something like this with that reaction on a chan style board. They'd eat you alive if you replied like that.



Pretty much, right? With an attitude like that, there's plenty of the calling of the term "faggot" and much hurting of the butt to be had. 

I guess how he should improve depends on he wants out of art...


----------



## redhusky (Mar 4, 2016)

Rabbit-masked-man said:


> Pretty much, right? With an attitude like that, there's plenty of the calling of the term "faggot" and much hurting of the butt to be had.
> 
> I guess how he should improve depends on he wants out of art...



And he would be escorted out over the lacks of tits. 

His coloring and inking look fine. I think he's going for the "retro style" look.


----------



## Fluffy Marshall (Mar 4, 2016)

Sorry about that guys, I always had negative feelings about my own works; I should think much more positive.


----------



## redhusky (Mar 5, 2016)

Fluffy Marshall said:


> Sorry about that guys, I always had negative feelings about my own works; I should think much more positive.


That's the spirit!


----------

